# another "You rode your bike here???" thread



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Kicking off the long weekend with a humorous thread on folks that still can't get over the fact that we ride to places they still drive to.

Mine: I met friends at a trendy restaurant / bar last night for a buddy's birthday. The place was maybe 3 miles away so I rode there and promptly pulled up in valet parking asking where I should put the bike (love that  ).

when we left I headed for the bike while the others queued up for valet. Wait for it.....

"you rode your bike here?"

I replied with "You drove here?" Birthday boy lives literally 3 blocks away and drove his Suburban there by himself AND valet parked it. Its maybe a 5 minute walk. His GF lives equally as close and was there separately in her Beemer. :mad2:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Drivers, what can you say.

BTW at the ball game list night the folks we were with wanted us to wait till traffic cleared out before riding off........we told them that not having to wait for traffic is one of the reasons we ride.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

We'll be going to a concert tonight at a semi-rural venue where getting out of the grass parking lots afterwards can be a nightmare. I'll drop our group off at the venue, drive down the road to park and bike back. Reverse at the end of the show and we avoid a 30+ minute idle in the grass... Downtown concerts are different. We both just bike to those.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

a YouTube reply! how original  


you need some new material, Mr. 40k post count.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I ride to work on a military base. My latest run-in with base security (DOD police) was last week when I rode up to the gate past dozens of cars backed up in traffic. I know how to play the game so I dismounted and walked up to enter as a pedestrian before remounting and riding on. The security guy said that I was not allowed to pass cars stopped in traffic and would have to ride to the back of the line and wait my turn. We then played the "wanna bet your job on that?" game and they waived me on. I cannot believe how stupid some people can be. 

It seems like every security guy would know by now that I carry a copy of the regional base instruction in my bag. My mission in life is to educate them one at a time.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


>


Ahhh Missing persons. Extremely talented musicians with a Bozo bimbo singer. I saw them live. The music craft was fantastic, She was too dumb to know when to walk off stage, really she didn't know the show was over. And she did not appear stoned just dumb. One of the best drummers I have ever seen live though.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2007)

This will be my first year biking to school so to get a feel for the amount of time needed I've been biking there for musical rehearsel and when I tell people where I live (only about 6 miles away using the MUT) their jaws drop, it still makes me laugh every time.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

bigbill said:


> I ride to work on a military base. My latest run-in with base security (DOD police) was last week when I rode up to the gate past dozens of cars backed up in traffic. I know how to play the game so I dismounted and walked up to enter as a pedestrian before remounting and riding on. The security guy said that I was not allowed to pass cars stopped in traffic and would have to ride to the back of the line and wait my turn. We then played the "wanna bet your job on that?" game and they waived me on. I cannot believe how stupid some people can be.
> 
> It seems like every security guy would know by now that I carry a copy of the regional base instruction in my bag. My mission in life is to educate them one at a time.


I am in London now and the coolest thing about the transportation here is how the bikes (motoer and people) "filter" (the term was explained to me by a messenger) through the traffic at stops. The car drivers all know bikes are faster why not let them pass? It really speeds up the traffic keeps things moving nice.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

bigbill said:


> I ride to work on a military base. My latest run-in with base security (DOD police) was last week when I rode up to the gate past dozens of cars backed up in traffic. I know how to play the game so I dismounted and walked up to enter as a pedestrian before remounting and riding on. The security guy said that I was not allowed to pass cars stopped in traffic and would have to ride to the back of the line and wait my turn. We then played the "wanna bet your job on that?" game and they waived me on. I cannot believe how stupid some people can be.
> 
> It seems like every security guy would know by now that I carry a copy of the regional base instruction in my bag. My mission in life is to educate them one at a time.


Great job, BB! I love that story.... I think there's alot to be said for teaching people, even one at a time. I like it even better when it puts in his place a uniformed guy who takes a bikes-last attitude. I forget your rank, but you're not exactly a hourly contractor to be jerked around by a DOD cop making rules up on the fly...

A month ago there was a kid riding his riding bike on the wrong side of semi-rural road with his presumed girlfriend sitting on the rear rack. I could tell him in a nice tone that it was safer to ride on the right side of the road because it was cross-traffic that was likely to hit him. After 40-50 yards, he rode over to the other side of the road. It felt quite satisfying to educate one more person...


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

PdxMark said:


> Great job, BB! I love that story.... I think there's alot to be said for teaching people, even one at a time. I like it even better when it puts in his place a uniformed guy who takes a bikes-last attitude. I forget your rank, but you're not exactly a hourly contractor to be jerked around by a DOD cop making rules up on the fly...


I am kind of up there in rank and if I can use it to prevent some hourly contractor who wants to cycle from being hassled by uninformed security then I have done my job. I did the same thing in Hawaii. They would just see my headlight in the morning (apparently the only guy with a HID) and wave me through. They had stopped me three different times to tell me I couldn't wear SPD sandals on my bike. My copy of the base instruction was laminated so I could use it in the rain. I eventually reached them all. I have only been commuting here for around six months. This stuff takes time.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

lancezneighbor said:


> Ahhh Missing persons. Extremely talented musicians with a Bozo bimbo singer. I saw them live. The music craft was fantastic, She was too dumb to know when to walk off stage, really she didn't know the show was over. And she did not appear stoned just dumb. One of the best drummers I have ever seen live though.


Check out his kit

<img src=https://medisinmusicforthemasses.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/terry-bozzio-drum-kit_69.jpg>


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Military here also, abeit of a much lower rank. LOL My base has the motorcyclist all pull over and put on reflective gear, full leathers, and have to have a base approved motorcyclist safety training course. If not they have to park at the main gate and walk to work. I ride on with my BOB in tow and cheerfully wave at the guards as i ride all the way to my work, even across active flightline. 
The best was the other month i was leaving after the night shift (firehouse) and my squadron commander was holding a formation in our engine bay. Here i come, full biking outfit, take the abuse of my fellow firefighters who fell out and abused me roundly. As i mounted the surley and left i gave the commander and assorted formation a nice "ring ring" with my jelly bell. It was great that broke up the whole groupe. 
Still my commute of 45 minutes one direction completely baffles these people. They cant believe a 40 year old guy rides his bike to and from work. Ileave at 5am and get off work at 11pm. So the night riding is old hat. 
LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## mleptuck (Jul 29, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Check out his kit


Now see him PLAY it:





Bozzio and Vai are truly alien life forms sent to this planet to discourage us humans from ever attempting to play FZ's music... <sigh>


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

The ladies at yoga are always surprised that I ride my bike there. It's like 1.5 miles from my house.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> The ladies at yoga are always surprised that I ride my bike there. It's like 1.5 miles from my house.


heh nice. 

My OP was referring to Casa Vega


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Does the Casa Vega lot attendant insist on valet parking your bike? Do you tip him afterwards?


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

mleptuck said:


> Now see him PLAY it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that vid. Speaking of Alien life forms and guitarists it would be cool to see Mr. Buckethead on a G3 tour. 

Sorry about taking a tangent on the post... Uhh I did ride my bike to see Buckethead last spring. Nobody was suprised though....

But every Lent I give up driving completly and get, "you rode your bike here?" a lot. Mostly for my niece's basketball games and nicer parties I might attend. One year I rode my bike with SKI equipment to the train took train to meet a friend who was driving us. On the train got a lot of questions since train did not go to sski area, then I really got questioned about carrying the ski stuff on the bike. Wish I had a photo. It was just a mile ride though.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

il sogno said:


> The ladies at yoga are always surprised that I ride my bike there. It's like 1.5 miles from my house.


It seems like riding to yoga would be perfect. It warms up your muscles and makes it easier to stretch. I wonder how many people drive five minutes to a gym just to sit on a lifecycle for 20 minutes to warm up.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

I still have people ask me if I ride my bike to work every day and do I really ride it 14 miles? Let's see... the last time was... yesterday.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Mapei said:


> Does the Casa Vega lot attendant insist on valet parking your bike? Do you tip him afterwards?



I just slip him a $20 and tell him to "keep it up front"


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Security guards*



bigbill said:


> We then played the "wanna bet your job on that?" game and they waived me on. I cannot believe how stupid some people can be. My mission in life is to educate them one at a time.


I was leaving our plant site one December day, and the security guard says something to the effect that "You're not allowed to ride your bike in the plant during the winter." Oh yeah? Says I; where did you hear that? "We just got a memo." I asked to see the memo, which, of course, could not be produced. Being as how I was on the site emergency response management team, I knew no such memo existed. I'm never sure with these folks if it is some sort of power trip, or just incompetence. Either way, any time somebody tells you "it's policy" you have to ask to see the policy. They rarely can produce it, because it doesn't exist.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

I regularly get the whole “you biked here???” comment from a random coworker, when they find out that I biked 17 - 18 miles to work. Lots of them live really close by, but their cars are “too cool” to leave in the garage or some crap like that… but then again, my new bike is “too cool” to leave in the garage, I suppose.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

bigbill said:


> My copy of the base instruction was laminated so I could use it in the rain. I eventually reached them all. I have only been commuting here for around six months. This stuff takes time.


Right. And then they'll all rotate out to new assignments and you can start all over again.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

wooglin said:


> Right. And then they'll all rotate out to new assignments and you can start all over again.



They aren't military. The Navy and other services use civilian DOD police or contractors. I understand that it saves money but I would rather see military there since it presents an opportunity for shore duty.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

bigbill said:


> They aren't military. The Navy and other services use civilian DOD police or contractors. I understand that it saves money but I would rather see military there since it presents an opportunity for shore duty.


I am deep in the weeds of this situation here at NPC. We have almost as many civilians working here as Sailors, and although many are highly motivated and helpful, so many seem to be marking time (just like the Sailors, I guess).

As our Navy keeps moving more toward a business (big mistake, IMO) and the relatively short-tenured CNPs keep trying to leave a "legacy," they're always looking to cut costs, and it's just cheaper to hire a sh*t ton of GS-4 and 5s on hourly time than Sailors. Plus, it's keeping more Sailors at sea doing their jobs. On the one hand, it's great that sick/lame/lazy Sailors aren't wasting time handing out basketballs, it has significantly cut down on shore duty opportunities for folks rolling ashore from the fleets. I'm not sure where the line should be drawn, but I'm always in favor of leaning toward QOL for the Sailors.

I was at Point Loma when they pulled all the MAAs to send overseas and replaced them with DOD contractors. There was a marked decrease in professionalism at the gates when that happened.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

lemonlime said:


> I am deep in the weeds of this situation here at NPC. We have almost as many civilians working here as Sailors, and although many are highly motivated and helpful, so many seem to be marking time (just like the Sailors, I guess).
> 
> As our Navy keeps moving more toward a business (big mistake, IMO) and the relatively short-tenured CNPs keep trying to leave a "legacy," they're always looking to cut costs, and it's just cheaper to hire a sh*t ton of GS-4 and 5s on hourly time than Sailors. Plus, it's keeping more Sailors at sea doing their jobs. On the one hand, it's great that sick/lame/lazy Sailors aren't wasting time handing out basketballs, it has significantly cut down on shore duty opportunities for folks rolling ashore from the fleets. I'm not sure where the line should be drawn, but I'm always in favor of leaning toward QOL for the Sailors.
> 
> I was at Point Loma when they pulled all the MAAs to send overseas and replaced them with DOD contractors. There was a marked decrease in professionalism at the gates when that happened.



The best thing that happened at work this year is that the Senior Chief MAA bought a bike. Cyclists have a friend with a badge in this area.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

Back when I was working in a _bike shop_, a customer or two was around at closing (so I was getting my bike out ready to leave) talking with a co-worker when they asked... 

'Wow, you ride to work?!?'

This happened a few times, with customers always surprised I rode an epic 6km (was very lucky!) each way.


----------



## Naldayin (Aug 1, 2008)

superjohnny said:


> I still have people ask me if I ride my bike to work every day and do I really ride it 14 miles? Let's see... the last time was... yesterday.


haha... most people at my work have gotten over it thankfully. I gave up telling people it was 'only 7 miles each way' and just say it only takes 15ish minutes more than driving.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

There's some low level facilities guy that I regularly see around the building in the mornings. Last week, I was heading out in the afternoon, and was in the elevator with this guy. He says to me "Wow, you're really dedicated.". I sort of looked at him funny and sasked what he meant. He responded with "You ride twice a day, every day.". So I said "Well, I have to get home" He was dumbfounded. He thought I drove to work then got on my bike and rode twice a day?????? His response was something like "OH, you actually ride to work???" 

eeshh


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

A lady that works with me saw me getting on my bike after work. She said "Wow, you must live really close to here!" I let her know which neighborhood I live in (about 6 miles away) and she was absolutely floored. She looked at me like I was in the middle of some sort of self torture ceremony.

This week my inlaws were here visiting from Mississippi. We drove them in the car around the 25 mile hill country/lake loop we rode recently. They were flabergasted, and then my MIL said she would have to worry about us now, as she deemed the route too dangerous.

We also showed them in the car our ride home from work. My FIL kept saying "This is ONLY 6 miles? NO way.... Ya'll do this every day?!?!?"


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago I decided to surprise my wife and take the afternoon off and ride from our home to her office. It is about 22 miles each way. About 20 miles into my ride I am stopped in traffic waiting for a light to change and the driver of a car full of 20 somethings rolls down his window and says, "Excuse me, how far have you ridden?" I yelled back, "20 miles so far today." At that almost everyone in the car gave me a big thumbs up, and then drove off when the light changed. I figured they must have all been cyclists, green, or both. In any case, it was refreshing.

Later,

Jay B.


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

Seeing as Bill and I work in the same place, it seems odd that we still hear "you rode how far?" from people we work with (although my daily commute is about the same as Bill's one-way...).

On the other hand, if I drive my car in, I have to park in the parking garage .93 miles from my office.

My reply is normally "you walked all the way in here???"


----------

